# Napier family life and adult life!!!



## Jacquena (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok so we are currently living in the uk with our 3 kids ( 13, 11 and 4) we was in new Zealand in Auckland 3 years ago for 3 years but missed family etc so came back , but actually think it's a better life out there, we would be looking at napier way this time as we loved it there, what we did miss tho was any night life, is there that there? Also is shopping good? And is there plenty to do with kids?
Thankyou very much.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep I agree - much better life here, especially for kids.
Yeah Napier is pretty nice. We usually visit every year and meet up with another family who we got really friendly with when we lived in Wellington. Napier is pretty much half way for both families and a great place to be for a few nights away. 
Outside of Wellington and Auckland, night life is pretty poor, well compared to the UK at least where every town had a pretty decent nightlife. 
Plenty bars etc in Napier CBD but they usually close by 10pm which is pretty much just like where we live in Tauranga. This is pretty typical.
Luckily in Napier you have got other options over near the Port at West Quay / Ahuriri with a few livelier bars / "night clubs". Check out The Thirsty Whale, Roxof Nightclub.
Yes shopping is pretty decent in Napier. Lots of shops to stroll around and a few bigger stores behind the main CBD area. Nothing like Wellington or Auckland though.
We'd struggle to live in Napier as I'd struggle to find work there and even if I did the salary wouldn't be good. Putting that aside, I'm not sure we could live in Napier. Really like it but there isn't a huge amount of things to do, especially when thinking about the kids. All very subjective as it all depends what you want to do ?
Pretty much all across NZ if it is raining or bad weather there isn't a great deal to do unless you don't mind getting wet.


----------

